# Baby girl mistakes a gun with Wii controller and dies



## wiiman123 (Mar 8, 2010)

http://allaboutthegames.co.uk/feature_stor...rticle_id=10318







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Tennessee girl, aged 3, accidentally killed herself on Sunday night, according to local police in Wilson County. The incident allegedly occurred after she mistook a gun for a Wii controller.
> 
> Investigators claim that the girl's stepfather had left a semi-automatic weapon on the living room table, and that the child had mistaken it for a Nintendo Wii controller. The child is then said to have fatally shot herself in the abdomen. She was rushed to hospital, but pronounced dead the same night.
> 
> No charges have been filed in the case.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2010)

Dumb child is dumb.
Irresponsible parents are dumb.

That is all.
Oh and this


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 8, 2010)

How does this belong in Wii Hacking?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 8, 2010)

WTF. It's not like you play Wii pointing the controller at yourself. And the kid probably knew that.

No charges get filed and everyone will believe it was an "accident". 
Sounds like a good excuse for an accidental killing by one of the parents.


----------



## wiiman123 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> How does this belong in Wii Hacking?



You can hack a real gun to work as a Wiimote.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't mind a couple holes in your TV


----------



## prowler (Mar 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to the stepfather, the gun was out because he had heard a *prowler* and gotten the gun out earlier that evening. He then left the gun on the table in the living room.


This thread is now about how a 'prowler' sounds like.

Wait a minute.... How could she shoot herself?
I mean, if she was thinking it was a Wii remote, wouldn't it be facing the other way?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> No charges get filed and everyone will believe it was an "accident".
> Sounds like a good excuse for an accidental killing by one of the parents.


What charges WOULD be filed?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon, I'm not a native speaker, you know what I meant :C

EDIT: Yep, what wiiman said in the following post.


----------



## wiiman123 (Mar 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homicide? Man slaughter?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homocide... WHO?

The girl shot HERSELF.

Are they going to sue the dead daughter for shooting herself?


----------



## wiiman123 (Mar 8, 2010)

Why are you so quick to assume that the girl actually took the gun and did it herself? People will say anything to get out of trouble

Secondly the gun should have never been on the table or in reach of the child. That alone is a crime.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post was saying that the girl didn't shoot herself. It's stupid and highly unlikely. Now, if it wasn't the little girl who shot herself, it must have been someone else. The parents sound highly suspicious.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt she mistook it for anything, not that it would make a difference. Most kids pick up anything that looks interesting. Careless or busy parents I guess.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or what raulpica and wiiman suggested.... You never know.


----------



## sjeps (Mar 8, 2010)

they should stop selling wiis so we can use guns with no problems

stop selling guns would just be stupid


----------



## nando (Mar 8, 2010)

that's a poor excuse and very unlikely that's what really happened. the guy should be charged for manslaughter at the very least.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 8, 2010)

Obvious cover up is obvious.
It's sick and wrong that they're pinning this as an accidental suicide.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 8, 2010)

and why was the safety mode off?


----------



## XFlak (Mar 8, 2010)

*this shit was happening long b4 the wii came out... how can any1 speculate what the child mistook the gun as? Shit, u could make the argument she mistook it for a magic wand, or a toaster for fuck's sakes. Point being... now its the wii's fault, 10 years from now we'll have something else to blame... but in either case, its all speculation... unless some1 saw the kid pick up the gun and heard her say "i'm gonna play some wii", there is no way to even partially blame the wii for this incident

this has been happening in the States for decades, because of their right to bear firearms... people exercise that right... and inevitably morons also get firearms and shit like this happens (seriously, people should need to ace an IQ test to have a gun). In Canada, I'm sure we have just as many morons (on a percentage basis) as the States, but our gun laws are more strict... so u don't hear about as many gun "accidents" in Canada as u do in the States. Not anyone's fault directly... but its the price u pay for your right to bear firearms. If you don't like hearing about shit like this... move on up north where it's "safe" (or at least safer)

so why all of a sudden do we need to justify the childs actions by saying she mistook the gun for a wiimote? it's simple math

dumb parents + dumb child + 1 gun = 1 accident waiting to happen... I don't see any room for the wii in that equation... do u?*


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 8, 2010)

Criminal negligence.  A three year old isn't responsible for anything that happens to them, the parents are.  You can't leave a gun out around a kid of any age, have the kid die as a result, and then expect to not go to jail/prison.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Criminal negligence.  A three year old isn't responsible for anything that happens to them, the parents are.  You can't leave a gun out around a kid of any age, have the kid die as a result, and then expect to not go to jail/prison.


Thanks for actually answering. XD


----------



## olliepop2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

how can anyone call a 3 year old "dumb"


----------



## wiiman123 (Mar 8, 2010)

A 3year old's capacity to learn is much.... MUCH .... MUCH higher than a child 5-10years, Teens and adults.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally I am somewhat curious- the make, model and whatnot are not disclosed beyond "semi auto" (for civilian stuff semi auto covers just about everything outside of revolvers) but even as a full grown type a trigger pull usually takes a not inconsiderable amount of effort.

I am not calling foul play but I am calling odd. I will give hair trigger or "loaded"* double action and instead call those responsible fools- hair trigger for personal defence is not that wise an idea in my opinion and sports shooting is a game for the range (should never be loaded outside it also *).


----------



## XFlak (Mar 8, 2010)

tru, its a little harsh to call a kid dumb

but my nephew is 2.5 yrs old, and he's already been taught not to play with certain things (like the stove) because he could get hurt... and it didn't take him getting burned to learn his lesson... granted, the argument can be made that its up to the parents to teach the kid this stuff...

so its not the child's fault if they're of below average intelligence, its the parents... but it still doesn't change the fact that a kid is an idiot if he sticks his hand into the fireplace...

don't get me wrong, i think this is tragic... but I know a lot of kids, who are smart enough not to blow they're heads off and they're around that age... but again, its not the kids fault.... u'll never hear me blame a kid for their actions... 99% of the time its the parents fault... and *sadly there are a lot of neglectful parents out there who don't take the time to teach their kids not to play with fire or they will get burned*


----------



## clegion (Mar 8, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Personally I am somewhat curious- the make, model and whatnot are not disclosed beyond "semi auto" (for civilian stuff semi auto covers just about everything outside of revolvers) but even as a full grown type a trigger pull usually takes a not inconsiderable amount of effort.
> 
> I am not calling foul play but I am calling odd. I will give hair trigger or "loaded"* double action and instead call those responsible fools- hair trigger for personal defence is not that wise an idea in my opinion and sports shooting is a game for the range (should never be loaded outside it also *).


how strong 3 year old would be?, pointing the gun at yourself is going to make it somewhat harder to hold and to pull the trigger?,and what gun doesn't have a saftey catch?


----------



## Seraph (Mar 8, 2010)

xflak40 said:
			
		

> tru, its a little harsh to call a kid dumb
> 
> but my nephew is 2.5 yrs old, and he's already been taught not to play with certain things (like the stove) because he could get hurt... and it didn't take him getting burned to learn his lesson... granted, the argument can be made that its up to the parents to teach the kid this stuff...
> 
> ...


A gun is *NOT* a fire.  You don't feel any heat or repercussions until you pull the trigger.  They are not comparable.  Calling the kid dumb isn't just a little harsh.  This is the fault of the parents leaving a gun out loaded and ready, and also not teaching her how dangerous a gun was if they left one out unattended.  But also, I don't think I was fully aware of everything when I was 3 years old and I wouldn't say I was of below average intelligence.

But yes, I find it strange that this has anything to with the Wii at all.  Unless the child said so after getting shot.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Mar 8, 2010)

Leaving a loaded gun in reach of a 3 year old is a monterous crime imho. The parents should be jailed, neglect, cruelty, abuse.....


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 8, 2010)

I feel sorry for the parents and the kid, but...

This is a gun:





and this is a Wii remote:





All I can say is .... fail.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for the parents and the kid, but...
> 
> This is a gun:
> 
> ...


When discussing an article, it's a good idea to *actually visit and read it* before you post about it.






The included picture.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 8, 2010)

To be fair, at age 3 you likely don't even have full cognitive function yet, nor do you likely know what a gun is or how to play a Wii game beyond seeing pretty colors and waving your arms around. I don't think it's fair to call a child who has no concept of reality yet stupid for being unable to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## DCG (Mar 8, 2010)

the dad is realy stupid. My parents would never leave a gun unatended in the house.
I was 16 when I shot for the first time with my dads air rifle (shot with those before on a fair but those were not calibrated right).


----------



## emigre (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of fucking idiot leaves a gun in the living room when there's a child around?


----------



## XFlak (Mar 8, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> xflak40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This is the fault of the parents... not teaching her how dangerous a gun was if they left one out unattended"... that was the point i was trying to make... ie. my nephew was taught not to play with the stove because he's exposed to one regularly... the parents of this child should've done the same for this child re. not playing with a gun especially if they own one... the kid was missing survival information... *its not her fault, but darwin said it best*... stupid parents lead to stupid kids... until they all die and we're left with less stupid parents and less stupid kids

anyways, i'm sure I prolly sound like an asshole... all i'm saying is... there is no way to know the kid mistook the gun as a wiimote, the kids parents are morons for obvious reasons... and the kid was raised by morons so is probably also a moron... and so far her only actions made public (accidentally killing herself) don't make her sound all that bright... but another point to be made is that who says a 3 yr old has to be smart? A 3 year old should not have to worry about learning not to blow her head off, it should be her responsibility to learn to use the toilet, how to read, and things like that. I was an idiot when I was 3, if I didn't have great parents watching over me I coulda blown my head off too... but if i did i wouldn't expect to be remembered as a genius... but instead as a child who had potential but was raised by morons


----------



## Conor (Mar 8, 2010)

Child wasn't stupid, parents are.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> UPDATE: New details come pouring in, courtesy of local news outlets. The gun is apparently a .380 caliber semi automatic handgun. The stepfather claims he was asleep at the time of the incident, according to authorities. The stepfather also claims the child's mother was in the room with the child at the time of the incident. The mother has told authorities the girl might have thought she was playing with a Nintendo Wii controller that resembled a gun. According to the stepfather, the gun was out because he had heard a prowler and gotten the gun out earlier that evening. He then left the gun on the table in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> FURTHER UPDATE: More details coming in from a new source which claims that the child had been playing a Wii game. The game’s controller, according to authorities, was shaped like a gun that looked very similar to the real handgun, which her stepfather had put on the living room table. The authorities claim the girl "pulled the gun off the table and it went off."



So the father took out a gun, left it with the safety off in a child reach went toi bed, while the mother watched the child shoot herself? Worst parents in recent memory.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 8, 2010)

xflak40 said:
			
		

> *this shit was happening long b4 the wii came out... how can any1 speculate what the child mistook the gun as? Shit, u could make the argument she mistook it for a magic wand, or a toaster for fuck's sakes. Point being... now its the wii's fault, 10 years from now we'll have something else to blame... but in either case, its all speculation... unless some1 saw the kid pick up the gun and heard her say "i'm gonna play some wii", there is no way to even partially blame the wii for this incident
> 
> this has been happening in the States for decades, because of their right to bear firearms... people exercise that right... and inevitably morons also get firearms and shit like this happens (seriously, people should need to ace an IQ test to have a gun). In Canada, I'm sure we have just as many morons (on a percentage basis) as the States, but our gun laws are more strict... so u don't hear about as many gun "accidents" in Canada as u do in the States. Not anyone's fault directly... but its the price u pay for your right to bear firearms. If you don't like hearing about shit like this... move on up north where it's "safe" (or at least safer)
> 
> ...


In New York (One of the states) you are not allowed to have any kind of gun.  Only cops are allowed.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 8, 2010)

Again, I must state, the child was three years old. The average three year old has virtually no comprehension. I mean heck, most people don't even remember anything from before the age of 4 or 5. I'd say it was fair to cite poor teaching or an unintelligent child if she was older, but at three you don't know how to read, count, tie your shoes and things like Tellitubbies are the greatest thing in the world.

The blame here lay solely on the parents.


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

a girl who did not have a conciousness died, and the parents who are retarded as fuck now feel (if they have feelings, maybe they are to stupid for feelings) pain.

the kid should have shot the parents, less idiocy in the world



if you can't follow , why the hell was a real gun within range of a fucking 3 year old?


EDIT: maybe the parents were gbafail readers

EDIT2:



			
				irc said:
			
		

> (7:49:15 PM) anonymous:
> that's fucked up
> (7:49:36 PM) Daco:
> my comment or the topic
> ...


----------



## science (Mar 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Dumb child is dumb.
> 
> Oh and this



You are a fucking moron.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 8, 2010)

Who the fuck leaves a gun where a three year old can get at it? The stepdad should be charged with something. I don't even leave my stylus where my six year old nephew can get at it, just to be on the safe side (not to mention that he'd never stop bothering me to play Sonic Rush or Pokemon). How difficult is it to put something like a gun on a high shelf or something? Makes me laugh that all of America is outraged when stuff like this happens. I can obviously understand the outrage at the death of the kid, but did you really not see this coming? You all have guns. And they do have a limited range of house hold applications. Unlike Californian wine, which you can use to clean submarines. Maybe....JUST MAYBE...if you didn't all have guns, maybe kids wouldn't shooting themselves/each other/the school/random people in the street. Just a thought.

Still, I can hardly hold the moral high ground on this one. The UK has massive knife crime problems and as a result my friends and I are all trained in how to disarm opponents with blades and use them to defend ourselves. We don't carry knives ourselves (not outside of training, anyway) but if you try to stab me you'll be met with a short sharp reminded as to why it was a stupid idea. Doesn't change the fact that the UK is struggling with the issue though. But at least knives are a little easier to evade than guns.


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> We don't carry knives ourselves (not outside of training, anyway) but if you try to stab me you'll be met with a short sharp reminded


as some1 who can handle knifes using techniques outside of the box i recommend you stfu. yes i believe you can train in shit like that but if some1 pulls of a stunt you dont see coming... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that

and saying you can do that makes you weak. that means you feel weak and want to prove wrong. it also takes away the element of surprise making you even more weaker.

just my 2 cents


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 8, 2010)

The color should have given it away, not to mention the weight, feel, etc.  
It's too bad the girl didn't accidentally shoot her dumbass father instead, I know a few cases where that has happened, but never where the child kills his/herself.  
It doesn't really add up to me either.  If she knew how to play the Wii she wouldn't be aiming at herself, instead, their T.V. would be broken.  If she didn't know about the Wii, then you can't really say she mistook the real gun for the Wii gun.  Again, another tragedy being blamed on video games or the purpose of sensationalism and sympathy.  

@raulpica:  That's a very interesting accusation: the parents killed her and made it look like an accidental suicide.  Seems a lot more believable than what was reported.


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The color should have given it away, not to mention the weight, feel, etc.
> It's too bad the girl didn't accidentally shoot her dumbass father instead, I know a few cases where that has happened, but never where the child kills his/herself.
> It doesn't really add up to me either.  If she knew how to play the Wii she wouldn't be aiming at herself, instead, their T.V. would be broken.  If she didn't know about the Wii, then you can't really say she mistook the real gun for the Wii gun.  Again, another tragedy being blamed on video games or the purpose of sensationalism and sympathy.


actually, that DOES make sense
keep in mind that childeren of 3 years old might not fully have developed a conciousness and aren't always able to use common sense or logic during this time.
that, and some childeren like to hold everything and touch everything. pointing the gun at the wrong place at the wrong time....BANG HEADSHOT


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 8, 2010)

Daco said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd blame the father or whoever had the bright idea to leave the gun in reach of a 3 year old child.
Video games are not the culprit, bad parenting is.


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Daco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did i say otherwise then?


----------



## Theraima (Mar 8, 2010)

Dumb parent is dumb.
Dumb kid is dumb.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 8, 2010)

Now all the anti gun assholes are going to try to use this tragedy to try to take guns away from responsible people. I'll bet you anything that the parents weren't legally licensed to own a gun and they sure as hell weren't storing it legally. One more thing I bet they were selling meth out of their house and probably doing it as well but the media will never tell that side of it because they have an agenda.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> In New York (One of the states) you are not allowed to have any kind of gun.  Only cops are allowed.



This is the least true thing I have ever seen. There's this cool document in the US called 'The Constitution.' It gives citizens the right to bear arms. And regardless of how you feel, it is very legal to own a gun in New York.

With that being said, bad bad bad guns kill people we shuld band them lol guns r soooo bad!!!

^^That's what you'll see on the news coverage about this.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Now all the anti gun assholes are going to try to use this tragedy to try to take guns away from responsible people. I'll bet you anything that the parents weren't legally licensed to own a gun and they sure as hell weren't storing it legally. One more thing I bet they were selling meth out of their house and probably doing it as well but the media will never tell that side of it because they have an agenda.


That post was fine up until you started talking out of your ass.

Don't do that.

EDIT: To clarify, that last sentence of yours is what I'm talking about.  The rest of the post is a reasonable conclusion seeing as they showed barely any proper handling of the weapon, but the last sentence is just you talking out of your ass.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Now all the anti gun assholes are going to try to use this tragedy to try to take guns away from responsible people. I'll bet you anything that the parents weren't legally licensed to own a gun and they sure as hell weren't storing it legally.



Oh puhlease! Anti-Gun laws are just common sense really. America experiences a very high gun-crime rate because guns are legal and available there. Why do you need a gun in today's world except for shooting etc.? Rifles are the only guns that should be made available in my opinion and then only with the proper training and licensing for game-shooting, anything else is for military use only. Britain is proof that gun laws like this work at least in part, our firearms laws are some of the tightest around and as a result it is very hard for criminals to get guns here. Knife crime has gone up as a result but that's understandable and a hell of a lot less damaging than having gun=toting maniacs running around. As you can tell I'm a very anti-gun kinda guy. I don't see why civilians should have them at all unless they are for hunting purposes.

As for this thing, as I think about it I realise just how hard it would be for a 3 year old to shoot herself. Mistake the gun for a Wii Remote I can understand and I can imagine her playing around with it a bit and pointing it at herself but being able to pull the trigger must take some effort for a 3 year old. I'd imagine she'd give up before she could pull it.


----------



## emigre (Mar 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF if I remember correctly, a lot of gun crime in the US are from the black market. SAying that I do agree with you about gun ownership, I don't think there's any valid reasons for someone to personally own a live gun. Personally I wouldn't want to see gun ownership in the UK.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time you enact gun laws gun crime goes though the roof. Thats because it's easy to get an illegal gun. Just look at DC which had some of the toughest gun laws, that lead to the nations highest gun crime. I have a natural right to protect my life and the life of my family with deadly force if necessary. Thats a right enshrined in my nations constitution. As far as European socialists go, I think you suck and should mind your own business. If you don't want to have guns don't but don;t preach to me. The reason my grandparents left Europe is because it sucked  and you know what. It still sucks.

BTW England has far more gun crime now than it did when hand gun ownership was legal, same with Canada. If you're looking to curb gun deaths these laws have the opposite effect. So that amounts to a feel good law.


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added a bit for you.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Every time you enact gun laws gun crime goes though the roof. Thats because it's easy to get an illegal gun. Just look at DC which had some of the toughest gun laws, that lead to the nations highest gun crime. I have a natural right to protect my life and the life of my family with deadly force if necessary. Thats a right enshrined in my nations constitution.



I agree up to this part (I think you got a little nasty towards the end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but it's true that the nations/sections of the world that ban guns almost universally see a spike in armed crime.

EDIT: Actually, seeing how there is such a moronic denial of freedom in this country, I'm just going to edit that to avoid possible problems down the road. No sense getting in trouble for what you're thinking!


----------



## Conor (Mar 8, 2010)

Guns should be illegal worldwide. There's no justifiable reason for a civilian to carry a gun.


----------



## jaybee (Mar 8, 2010)

I just shot myself in the head with a Wiimote!


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2010)

jaybee said:
			
		

> I just shot myself in the head with a Wiimote!



oh god, persona 3 wii edition


----------



## jaybee (Mar 8, 2010)

rlw said:
			
		

> Natural selection at work.
> 
> Also, gun laws do not reduce crime.



No, they reduce the population slightly!


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELLO THE EMBODIMENT OF ALL I HATE ABOUT AMERICA!!!!! Seriously, you're like a caricature. I thought people like this didn't exist outside of Fox News!

Since you guys have a right to bear firearms in your Constitution all gun laws are inherently flawed in America. If need be they can just be smuggled for over the State border, stolen from shops etc. They're still legal and available just slightly harder to obtain. The reason everybody in America feels they need a gun is because so many criminals find it easy to obtain them, take away the easiness of this by seriously reforming gun laws - removing the right to bear arms from the constituion etc. - and the need for a gun dissipates. You still have the right to defend yourself if need be but let's face it we all hope that this will never happen.

As for your blanket statement that Europe sucks, screw you! Europe rocks, we've got all the history and culture over here! Great scenery, diverse cultures, good food! Also, are you sure you understand "Socialism" there are varying degrees going from Communism (which you Americans seem to have had drilled into you as EVIL EVIL EVIL!!!) to what most countries in Europe have which has a hell of a lot of freedom and choice in what we do and say with a few benefits you Americans don't get such as free Health Care (to a point). I'll be the first to admit that I don't fully understand the terminology so I may have gotten this wrong somebody can correct me if they wish.

Edit: Here's an article with some Gun Crime figures in the uk http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6960431.stm Unfortunately it only shows figures back to 98 so I don't get the full picture. I'd imagine part of the increase involves the widening of the term "Gun Crime" to include some offences which were not counted as such before. Here's another article showing some stats.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 8, 2010)

Well there was just a massacre in Nigeria where 500 were slaughtered "with machetes" not guns. Bombers blowing up markets and killing 100's with items you can buy at a hardware store, no guns there. Seems like people kill people and they'll use anything to get the job done. You going to ban cars and cooking knives next? Yeah sorry for getting a little nasty but I can't stand it when people mostly from Europe and even here to some degree try to take away things from people and make decisions in their best interest because they know whats best.


----------



## Conor (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well there was just a massacre in Nigeria where 500 were slaughtered "with machetes" not guns. Bombers blowing up markets and killing 100's with items you can buy at a hardware store, no guns there. Seems like people kill people and they'll use anything to get the job done. You going to ban cars and cooking knives next? Yeah sorry for getting a little nasty but I can't stand it when people mostly from Europe and even here to some degree try to take away things from people and make decisions in their best interest because they know whats best.


Except a gun has no use besides taking a live.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well there was just a massacre in Nigeria where 500 were slaughtered "with machetes" not guns. Bombers blowing up markets and killing 100's with items you can buy at a hardware store, no guns there. Seems like people kill people and they'll use anything to get the job done. You going to ban cars and cooking knives next? Yeah sorry for getting a little nasty but I can't stand it when people mostly from Europe and even here to some degree try to take away things from people and make decisions in their best interest because they know whats best.


The usual defence for you guys. The difference between cooking knives and guns is that guns have only one use and that is to kill. There is no use outside of that, they are a TERRIBLE thing. Sometimes there use is needed, most of the time it is not. I understand that people will kill using whatever they can get their hands on, its a rather sad fact. No system is perfect, I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this issue to avoid creating a thread the size of a rich girl's shoe collection. I will say one thing though: Europe is not built on making a bajillion decisions for you, do not believe us to be evil because of some of the views here on issues such as guns or health care.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 8, 2010)

rlw said:
			
		

> Also, gun laws do not reduce crime.


Well, obviously. You have 10,000 legal gun owners, then you make guns illegal. What's the result? 10,000 illegally owned guns. Making guns illegal has made gun-related crimes rise by 10,000 overnight.

Brilliant propaganda for the pro-gun bell ends to use on people who don't have a brain.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah England is great with it's N.I.C.E. board that will deny old people a hip replacement or cancer treatment. My grandmother would have been dead years ago if she lived in the UK. I love it when you're rich citizens and politicians come to the states for cancer treatment. Oh and you can reform gen laws all you want but someone can still make a gun out of some simple plumbing supplies. Oh and we have all the good things like culture and food here too plus more economic and personal freedom. So yeah Europe does suck. I have a house and a yard here. I don;t have to live in a shitty flat.


----------



## XFlak (Mar 8, 2010)

i can see where u both r coming from...

but frankly, with american gun laws the way they are, there is an inherent price american's pay for their right to bear firearms... which is a lot of accidental discharges (did u know that guns kill more people from accidental discharges than anything else)

the point is, americans are entitled to their rights, even if we don't agree with them (like most Canadians I personally don't agree with their gun laws) and they'll pay the price for their rights, as we all do (ie. if some1 breaks into my house, I may not have a gun to protect myself... there are risks either way... although I legally own rifles for hunting, but that's besides the point)

Europe is awesome, and the states is great... who doesn't want a vacation in Italy or Las Vegas? Of course we have our differences, but we can work them out (figures a Canadian {me} is playing the role of peacekeeper, lol)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm probably heartless when I admit that I actually laughed at the title...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sad story, but I don't know why the gun was left there...also, I've noticed Ace posting in here...


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2010)

I am stopping arguing with you Pliskron, you are entitled to your opinion (though I strongly disagree with it) but you are really horrible for assuming that Europe completely sucks. Bet you haven't even left the States once and experienced another culture first hand, but then with the size of America many people feel they don't need to. I think its terrible that to bolster your argument you've had to stoop to such a low as "Europe sucks arse because you have marginally less freedom"


----------



## emigre (Mar 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If its any consolation, I think much better of you. Nice one mate


----------



## XFlak (Mar 8, 2010)

I think Chris Rock said it best... they should just make bullets cost thousands of dollars... then u wont see too many innocent bystanders getting shot by accident anymore... u might actually see thugs AIMING at the guy they're targeting instead of holding the gun sideways and hoping for the best, lol (a little off-topic, but w/e)


----------



## injected11 (Mar 8, 2010)

This is retarded and tragic. Way too many parts of their story aren't logically adding up. This reeks of foul play, and I'd place money on the parents having planned it. I really hope the parents are charged, convicted, physically and sexually abused in prison, then roasted in hell. Even if it really were somehow just an accident, there's no excuse for the complete ignorance of what your 3 year old child is doing when you are in the same room, and no excuse for leaving a loaded gun with the safety off on a table next to said 3 year old.

Would it have been so hard to get your gun when you heard the "prowler", call the cops to investigate said "prowler", then put your gun away after everything has been resolved? The fact that they didn't tells me there were likely illegal substances or activities going on. A great place to raise a child in the first place.


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

btw, at all united states citizens (fuck you, the us isn't america so im not calling you americans. you dont even deserve in my eyes to be called americans cause you are so retarded. calling you americans is shame for all the other places in north america (srry south america, its not that i hate you, i just kinda dislike you ) ) who claim they have any laws for having a gun


what law?
seriously, if there is a law; why do so many of you faggots have guns?
start shooting either to death will ya?


that is all


EDIT: OR NOT!



			
				injected11 said:
			
		

> This is retarded and *tragic*. Way too many *parts of their story aren't logically adding up.*


tragic?!?!
this *is entertaining* cause it proves my point of view about humanity so well. yes it could have been my child bla bla bla
thats where youre wrong. my child wouldn't be able to have such a thing in their hands. 

also, everything makes perfect sense. im just guessing you dont have child(eren). and if you do they aren't at the LETS GRAB EVERYTHING stage or you just aren't raising your child(eren) at all


----------



## Depravo (Mar 8, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> This is retarded and tragic. Way too many parts of their story aren't logically adding up. *This reeks of foul play, and I'd place money on the parents having planned it.*


Haha, it will make make another chapter in Kate and Gerry McCann's upcoming book, "101 Ways To Get Rid Of Your daughter".


----------



## raulpica (Mar 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The color should have given it away, not to mention the weight, feel, etc.
> It's too bad the girl didn't accidentally shoot her dumbass father instead, I know a few cases where that has happened, but never where the child kills his/herself.
> It doesn't really add up to me either.  _If she knew how to play the Wii she wouldn't be aiming at herself, instead, their T.V. would be broken_.  If she didn't know about the Wii, then you can't really say she mistook the real gun for the Wii gun.  *Again, another tragedy being blamed on video games or the purpose of sensationalism and sympathy.  *
> 
> @raulpica:  That's a very interesting accusation: the parents killed her and made it look like an accidental suicide.  Seems a lot more believable than what was reported.


That was exactly what I thought. At least, if this has to be really classified as an accident, the Wii hasn't got a single thing to do with it. It's not like you have to shoot yourself, in a game.


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2010)

The original source article has been updated. Its surprising how much the shell looks like a true handgun






Seriously, Matte Black painting, realistic trigger and grip. Its a wonder such a thing was allowed to go on sale!


----------



## raulpica (Mar 8, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, EXCEPT Persona 3. Which isn't available on Wii


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So yeah Europe does suck. I have a house and a yard here. I don;t have to live in a shitty flat.



Looks like someone is a very narrow minded person and brands a full continent of sucking. It just shows how much you actually know about "Europe" and when you say "Europe" I bet you just mean the UK but I'm sure you didn't know about the other 46 countries it contains, you just branded as being sucky. Let me guess you haven't even set foot in europe? If you have you haven't even been to more than one country. I have been to Texas/read about it, North America sucks(I don't think that), see what I did there?

There is advantages and disadvatages of the American and Uk health system none of them are perfect.

I have never seen a garden or house in my life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait I'm sitting in one and looking out on one just now.

Also the people who are calling a 3 year old dumb need to take a look at themself. It's the parents you should be calling dumb.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> The original source article has been updated. Its surprising how much the shell looks like a true handgun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a freaking Wii gun like that. All the ones I've seen are incredibly plasticy and whitey.

I mean, who the hell would actually buy a almost 1:1 replica like that? It'd probably cost a lot, since it's probably rare (never seen it before on any site).

This is sounding more and more suspicious as the time passes. It just seems too "accurate" and less "accidental".


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, since there are black Wii's and black Wiimotes,
You'd expect black accessoires, too.

I think it's the parents' fault.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2010)

I really think there's something else behind it...Why the hell would you leave a semi-automatic gun, or any gun at all on a table IN YOUR GODDAMN LIVING ROOM?!

And to top it off, if you even would have a gun out, shouldn't you be watching your child to make sure they don't blow their own head off with it?

Parents like this make me sick.  I bet you all twenty bucks that they lived in a ghetto/slum/etc, the father was old, and the mother was young/middle-aged.

Also, I just saw the picture comparing the gun to the Wii controller...Is there even a controller that looks like that?  Another thing is, why would the girl be playing a game where you have to use a gun controller or a gun in the game?  Last time I check, 3-year-old children weren't supposed to be playing Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, or any game that uses a gun-shaped controller.


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

you guys played (a pirated) phoenix wright to much. why would it have a special meaning to it?


and about the "controller" , some ppl pay scammers not knowing there is a more legal way yet they do it. so why not with this controller ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: my posts are getting ignored. im guessing im posting to smart shit for your small brains to handle


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2010)

Daco said:
			
		

> you guys played (a pirated) phoenix wright to much. why would it have a special meaning to it?
> 
> 
> and about the "controller" , some ppl pay scammers not knowing there is a more legal way yet they do it. so why not with this controller ?
> ...


Your posts are getting ignored because no one can understand what the hell you are saying with your horrible typing.  Seriously, you say you are too smart, but you spelled "too" as "to," "people" as "ppl," and the rest of the sentence doesn't even have correct punctuation and capitalization.

Also, I honestly had no idea what the second line in this post I'm quoting meant.  Scammers?  What?  And the first line, about the Phoenix Wright thing...Lawyers/Attorneys don't do that kind of shit for fun.  It's their job.  We (Normal people on GBAtemp) do it because we think it's bullshit that a 3-year-old killed herself with a gun her dad left out, thinking it was a gun-shaped controller for the Wii.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2010)

Well that is a pretty realistic gun accessory.

Oh and about the gun laws that "make sense" 

Go ahead and outlaw guns. Then only the outlaws will have guns. Nice logic there.


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Daco said:
			
		

> why would it have a special meaning to it?



Because, if I've read it correctly, a three year-old girl shot herself with a gun left on the table by her grandfather.
...Why wouldn't it have a special meaning to it?


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Daco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause we are humans and that shit happens all the time. as i said earlier , if you have 1 or more children and take good care of them im sure you'll understand the story. 
that also counts in some cases with some dogs.
some just take ANYTHING they can and do ANYTHING with it. even point it at themselves and press the trigger at the wrong time. 3 year old children often do that you know (the grabbing and fumbling, not the shooting part. just in case some1 replies with an idiot reply thinking 3 year old children often shoot themselves. they should however, cause every time it happens it points out how retarded humanity has become)


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2010)

Daco said:
			
		

> then you fail to understand that im not native english and that my spelling sucks. also, punctuations and capitalizations are fine. just learn to read a bit. my friends,family and myself can read it just fine, why can't you?
> youre just being a grammar nazi there
> 
> that comment also proves me right that im more intellect then you btw. cause i think my english is like... better then 70% of gbafail


Man, you really are a troll...

1) I kind of figured it wasn't, but even other members that don't speak English primarily have better spelling, grammar, capitalization, and punctuation skills than you.
2) Your friends and family can probably read it fine because they probably type like that as well.
3) I do consider myself very picky about grammar, so thank you for the compliment.
4) That you are more intellect than me?  What is this I don't even.
5) I wouldn't say 70%.  Maybe 15%.
6) If it's so fail, then why do you visit?  OH WAIT!  To troll!

EDIT: I saw you edited your post, and with another stupid remark.  I'm pretty sure most 3-year-olds don't have access to a gun.  If they do, the parents should be thrown in jail, and the child should be placed in a home with people that actual care about the child enough to not put them in situations where their safety is at risk.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 8, 2010)

wiiman123 said:
			
		

> Why are you so quick to assume that the girl actually took the gun and did it herself? People will say anything to get out of trouble
> 
> Secondly the gun should have never been on the table or in reach of the child. That alone is a crime.



Is it a crime in Tennessee?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I really think there's something else behind it...Why the hell would you leave a semi-automatic gun, or any gun at all on a table IN YOUR GODDAMN LIVING ROOM?!
> 
> Not trying to flame (because as pro-gun as I am, I understand that you can represent either side with figures) but a semi-automatic is really any non-machine gun. A semi-automatic is really any gun at all, it just sounds a lot more menacing than it is.
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Daco (Mar 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> 6) If it's so fail, then why do you visit?  OH WAIT!  To troll!
> actually
> trolling is the side quest
> 
> ...


yes its plausible yade yade yade. however, from all the crimes did from parents killing their own children in the past years i highly doubt this was the case. read the *factional* news much? (yes usa, your news sucks ass in being facts)
there are many more ways of killing your child and have more advantages to it. 
example? chop your child in pieces, keep it in a freezer and slowly feed it to your dog. nobody will ever know AND you get to keep your gun (if that guy gets to keep his gun after this, i'll lol so hardly)

EDIT: also, at the videos. yes i believe media is making ppl dumb. no i dont believe in some special group that tries to take over the world by making ppl dumb.
im a man of science, not a paranoia faggot or a believer that thinks god will banish a soul to hell cause he didn't believe in him although he has been very kind


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.  I was just saying that no gun should be left within a child's reach, auto or not.  I said both things because if I didn't say semi-auto, or any gun, someone would comment about non-semi-automatic guns, which are pretty much non-existent, seeing as most, if not all automatic guns have a switch to switch between the two firing modes.


----------



## nando (Mar 8, 2010)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> wiiman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i don't know, in some of these states, child abuse (including molestation) and beating your wife almost to death is a misdemeanor.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2010)

Yet another case of carelessness. It's not a video game issue, it's a moronic stepfather even having a loaded and functioning gun in the house when there are young children there. Not only did he do that, but he left it out of its case or hiding place. If anything the stepfather should be charged with reckless endangerment, possibly more.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, see you're damned if you do and damned if you don't, sorry


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 8, 2010)

First of all that does not look like a product sold to hold a wiimote. The zip tie and the fact that there is a clip missing inclines me to believe that this is some sort of airsoft gun poorly modded to hold a wiimote.

As for the gun laws you guys are all fighting over, one thing over the years I have learned is that if you haven't personally lived the topic you are debating on you should probably shut the fuck up. Because seriously if you haven't lived it, aren't living it, then your basing your opinion on your side of things (which is only half sided) or your preaching about shit based off what the media tells you to believe.

Seeing as how I've lived all over the world I figured I'd chime in here. We'll I spent the first half of my life in Greece so I will start there, things were so strict I remember having to smuggle in wrist rockets (sling shots) because they were illegal. Now growing up did I feel any safer? First off all I lived in a small village population...smaller than any town I've come across in the states. So yes I felt safer there because I knew everybody. As I got older though, well people still died and in my teens I did get a bit of adrenaline rushes as I thought I might be close to getting stabbed. Guns in Europe am I for it or against it...in 95 I was against it and if things are still the same as when I left I'd still be against them.

Now to throw your opinion on guns in the US now, NOW, to say Americans should outlaw guns NOW is like if it was 1349 and you were all high and mighty telling the people how they should handle the black plague. Shit is to out of hand NOW to be giving advice. In America guns run rampant, I came here when I as 15 and 80% of the kids in the major cities I traveled through had illegal fire arms. Granted I lived in San Pedro California and Chicago Illinois my younger years but still illegal guns were and still are everywhere. 

In Greece when I thought I was going to die I feared a knife wound to the back when I wasn't looking, in America I would have said getting stabbed or getting shot 50/50. Of course in Greece I still felt a bit better that my stabber would be close to me where in the states you could be in a confrontation with the driver of a car and get shot from the passenger without even being aware that a gun had been pulled out on you.

And in my experiences if someone is willing to take a shot at you it is probably with an illegal gun. Hell I have several guns and if someone broke into my house I'd still be afraid to shoot him. Not because I don't want to take his life but my guns are registered in MY name and the media has pushed so much fear into me being able to protect myself that I'd say I'd have a 50/50 chance of going to jail for shooting the man who broke into my house and was raping my wife. 50/50 chance to spend the rest of your life in jail for protecting your wife... well hell those sound like good odds to me! (sarcasm) And so the low life piece of shit the robs someone in an alley and shoots them in gut is probably not going to want to face the same fears I face and so the easy answer is to use an illegal gun. Hell it is easy enough since there has to be millions already in the states. Remember my black plague analogy? Well here is where it comes into play, we are plagued, it has already spread across the land, too many people are already affected, good people have illegal guns, bad people have illegal guns, and sadly the illegal guns I have run across are usually cheaper MUCH cheaper than a retail gun. $800 for a retail legal gun that is registered to my name and I am afraid to use or $250 with no questions asked. For the record all guns I own are registered and legal but as a kid, sure I bought illegal guns on several occasions. I've had guns pulled on me in several occasions, my ex step father got shot 5 times in the back, to pull my right to own a gun now is like telling me it is illegal to own a face mask in 1349.

Right now I live in Chicago where I hate it and fear for my family and it makes my stomach curl to worry about my family's well being and my ability to protect them. My daughter is screaming, okay run up stairs to the gun safe, enter code and run back to save her. Option 2 use the unloaded gun I keep in hidden in the bedroom to bluff my threat. In July I get to finally move back to Florida which I also hate by the way, drugs and sluts are not the environment I want to raise my kids in. But the right to actually carry a gun with a permit, oh hell yes. I feel so much safer in Florida because everyone acts as if the other might be carrying a gun as well. And by the way Florida adopted a right to carry a fire arm in 1987. Between 1987 and 1996 hand gun homicides went DOWN 41% however across the whole unites states between 1984 and 1996 hand gun homicides went UP 24%.

Do oppose the right to bear arms, would I feel safer in a America that was a gun free? You bet your ass I would, I got two kids and want more and I like in loving father I'm already worried about them falling down the stairs, getting hit by cars, ect... eliminating one threat, even though it is my least common worry for my kids well being, but none the less not worrying about them getting shot would offer just a little weight off my shoulder. But the only way I'd be happy is if the army were to storm the US forcing their way into all the homes almost consecutively (kinda how Nintendo raided all those shops last year at the same time) storm every house, tear ever house apart, rip every car apart, and then start better border patrol to keep the guns out of the US. Living in Miami for 5 years though and watching as Cubans come up on shanty tubes, reading about them building freaking SUBS to get drugs here, clearly we'd have to give up Florida or have some sort of ultra strict screening, fortress type shit to leave the state and enter the rest of the US. And yes I know there are other borders but the fact that I have seen this activity in Florida and not while living for years in Cali not to mention locations and bordering countries I'd say the state would be a treat to US that is completly civilian gun free. But since that won't happen I'll keep going to the firing ranges every other Sunday.

Hey look old time GBAtempers, WeaponXxX's walls of text are back!


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2010)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> First of all that does not look like a product sold to hold a wiimote. The zip tie and the fact that there is a clip missing inclines me to believe that this is some sort of airsoft gun poorly modded to hold a wiimote.



Top gun is the real gun, bottom is the faker. The Zip Tie was presumably added by the Police so it couldn't be quickly loaded. Proof that attachment really shouldn't have been sold at all and could fool anybody folks!!!!

You're probably right Weapon. I've been raised in a very affluent part of Britain so have no real experience of gun or any kind of crime, but as far as I know guns are VERY hard to come by in Britain. I heard tell that things are so bad that criminals actually rent them to each other rather than buy their own (can't recall the source, I believe it was BBC) Knife crime is quite high in Britain as they are the next best things to guns, I've done an excercise in my martial arts class involving a marker pen held at a length which is the legal limit of blade that can be carried by a person. It is very hard to defend against even that and you will get cut and stabbed very nastily, possibly fatally.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 8, 2010)

There should be free and mandatory IQ and common sense tests for expectant parents.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, my eyes locked into the top gun because it is the style I am more familiar with plus it looked more like a shell but they did do a pretty decent job making the bottom one. On the street I could see a kid getting shot for holding it, however I must say that America does have a extremely strict law on all toy guns having an orange tip painted on before coming across the border.

And yea Jamstruth I'd totally understand your point of view if your in Britain, in Greece I had never seen a gun before. The drugs and guns here so rampant that I didn't believe it even while visiting the US but once we moved here and I was more social is when I really became aware. And America is problematic in the fact that they censor non sexual nudity over guns and violence but like I said to fix things now is a burden so big that I'd have immense respect if some leader was able to effectively solve it.


----------



## Conor (Mar 8, 2010)

Why do Americans even need guns as self defence? I mean you could use something non-fatal like a taser to protect yourself, yet you choose something that can kill easily.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 8, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Why do Americans even need guns as self defence? I mean you could use something non-fatal like a taser to protect yourself, yet you choose something that can kill easily.


because without it the mob will shoot you over and blow you up with lead ?
because violence is greater amongst a great nation/land/state/etc ?
no clue as so far.
but i don't mind. aslong as they don't point at innocent people.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 8, 2010)

To everyone saying that the girl knew what she was doing... she was 3 years old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, most likely carrying guns because Tennessee and The United States of Homicide.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> There should be free and mandatory IQ and common sense tests for expectant parents.


Half the parents taking the test would get their babies taken away.


----------



## fryguy (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for the crazy american weapon laws...


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Coventry about 90% of expectant parents would have their babies taken away. But given that most of them are about 14 it's hardly surprising.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 9, 2010)

What I would like to know is how a 3 year old girl had the power to shoot a gun? The trigger isn't exactly light enough to pull at that age and if she did manage to pull the trigger it's easier to pull the trigger with the gun pointing AWAY from you.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 9, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> What I would like to know is how a 3 year old girl had the power to shoot a gun? The trigger isn't exactly light enough to pull at that age and if she did manage to pull the trigger it's easier to pull the trigger with the gun pointing AWAY from you.



Exactly why I find this entire story fishy as hell.  Why?

Reason 1: Who the hell leaves a gun *on a table that is easily reachable by a toddler?*
Reason 2: How in the WORLD did she even know to shoot the thing?  It's not like a button.  It takes a considerable amount of strength to pull that trigger, I'm assuming, and I really doubt she had that amount of strength.
Reason 3: Building off of reason 2, how'd she do it *WITH IT FACING HER*?!  

Just watch someone try suing Nintendo out of this.  I find this story to reek of fish and shits.  Hrmm...


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 9, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!! Unless the child was lifting weights and the wound was at the abdomen! So unless the table was a child's table the gun wound wouldn't have been there!
Why was the SAFETY SWITCH OFF!? Negligence is a tort at least!! Charged with nothing my ass!

EDIT:gun wound*


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. people who are stupid and obviously don't value the lives of their family
2. guns are known to fire if not handled properly the gun could have possibly been too heavy for the kid to hold and she dropped it and it fired which could explain how it ended up facing her.


----------



## injected11 (Mar 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now explain how the mother, who was in the room, didn't notice her daughter drag the gun off the table, flip the safety off, then kill herself.

My money is still on the parents having planned it.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, I call shenanigans on this story. Doesn't seem plausible.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 9, 2010)

WHY THE F*** WOULD YOU HAVE A GUN SITTING ON A TABLE NEAR A CHILD?

HOW THE HELL DOES A CHILD EVEN GET CLOSE TO A LOADED GUN?

WHO LEAVES A LOADED GUN UNATTENDED. F*** YOU WORLD!!

(ps this really has nothing to do with the wii. its one of those stories that is capitalizing on a horrible tragedy and connecting it to a popular item in the news. its a really sick ploy. it can also be "black pr.")


----------



## PyroJames (Mar 9, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> WHY THE F*** WOULD YOU HAVE A GUN SITTING ON A TABLE NEAR A CHILD?
> 
> HOW THE HELL DOES A CHILD EVEN GET CLOSE TO A LOADED GUN?
> 
> WHO LEAVES A LOADED GUN UNATTENDED. F*** YOU WORLD!!



Well obviously the step-father is one of those retarded no-lifers who chooses his wii and firearms over the safety of his family.  The guy had his wii and handgun on the coffee table...  I don't want to stereotype but I can imagine the coffee table also had a lot of empty beer cans, junk food containers and cigarette cartons.  Disorganized and careless households are like that...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea this is crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Think as if u were the guy who left the gun there or any other dangerous item  ( I know you thinking I would not do that ,but) if u did would thing you need to be charge with something? Not saying that no charges is right, just curious. 

plz do not blame all of Americans... never been to Europe but it sure to be nice


----------



## anaxs (Mar 9, 2010)

really really stupid..a 3 year old would atleast know the diff between a gun and a wii mote


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 9, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> really really stupid..a 3 year old would atleast know the diff between a gun and a wii mote



Uh, not really...


----------



## PyroJames (Mar 9, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Yea this is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody is blaming Americans.  Most American gunowners that I know are extremely responsible and have their firearms properly locked up in their homes.  The idiot gunowners are the stupid ones that leave their weapons on the coffee table next to their videogame consoles and young children and don't care about properly storing their weapons.  It's a horrible accident waiting to happen and there's nobody to blame but themselves when their family members accidentally shoot themselves with it.  Did the step-father learn his lesson now?  I'm pretty sure he did but at what cost?

The step-father can be charged with manslaughter and unlawful/reckless endangerment of a minor.  If that gun is legally registered by him, he can't be charged for having it out in the open in his own home.  However, I'm not sure what the firearm  laws are in Tennessee.


----------



## dilav (Mar 9, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> really really stupid..a 3 year old would atleast know the diff between a gun and a wii mote


if u click on the source link there is a pict of the real gun and the wiimote gun attachment looking accessory in black. i couldnt tell which 1 was real.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 9, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> really really stupid..a 3 year old would atleast know the diff between a gun and a wii mote


Heh, the stupid parents bought a Wiimote add-on that looks _exactly _like a real gun, then left both on a table.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 9, 2010)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right... 

The thing is, I'm surprised she was able to carry it, and shoot it at herself, if that's what really happened. Unless she was a big toddler, the gun is obviously considerably heavier. The trigger isn't a big deal, but the weight, the fact that she pointed it at herself, and it being where she can reach it is very shaky. Either the cops are stupid, or this unlikely event happened. That man probably shot his daughter.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well who said the safety was on to begin with and maybe the mother was talking on the phone it happens all the time where parents don't pay attention to what their kids are doing but regardless of if it was just an accident or planned its still the parents fault for having the gun on the table. If you're going to keep a gun in the home and you have kids then you have to keep it somewhere they cant get it.


----------



## PyroJames (Mar 9, 2010)

The article says the toddler pulled the gun off the table and it went off when it hit the floor.  Step-father claims that he was asleep in another room while the mother was with the toddler.  I think that the step-father thought a 3 year old wouldn't be so inquistive so he felt that it was safe to leave the gun out in the open.


----------



## outgum (Mar 9, 2010)

you'd think the gun would have its safety on
Looks like the perfect case for...

PHOENIX WRIGHT!
ACE ATTORNEY!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 9, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, the fact that the gun was left in the open with the safety off where the kid could reach it means the parents should be charged with negligence at the very least. But this whole thing reeks of fish if you ask me. There's gotta be more to this. Wouldnt surprise me me if it wasn't an accident at all.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> you'd think the gun would have its safety on


well the article says that the step father heard a prowler and brought out his gun so he obviously took the safety off


----------



## outgum (Mar 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone with half a brain would put it back down with the safety turned on.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

well they must not have half a brain because their daughter was killed by their mistake


----------



## PyroJames (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone who has kids will know that a 3 year old can be extremely inquistive and will grab anything and everything around them.  The fact that their wii remote is a realistic-looking gun is even more evidence that the child wanted to touch it.  After all, the child probably saw step-daddy play wii all the time so she wanted to hold the gun thinking it was the toy that daddy always played with.  It's very plausible that the step-father, after thinking there was a prowler, left the real gun on the table with the safety off (and chamber cocked) and the child saw it and tried to touch it.  The step-father claims he was asleep in another room so he must have left the gun on the table for a long time.  The wife, who probably doesn't know much about guns, either didn't see the gun or saw it but didn't want to touch it because she was afraid of it so she just left it on the table until her husband woke up from his nap.  The wife was then pre-occupied with something else and didn't see her child touch the gun.  Child drops the gun on the floor and it goes off.

I'm not an expert with guns... if a cocked gun is dropped, can it go off?  I imagine it can.  A 3 year old is pretty small so a .380 caliber gunshot wound anywhere to the body can be fatal.


----------



## Am0s (Mar 9, 2010)

step father should be prosecuted, the girl was 3 years old so no blame can be put on the child, all blame should be put on the step father, I mean you dont leave a macheti on the living room table and then find out your kids have cut themselves oh come on


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> step father should be prosecuted, the girl was 3 years old so no blame can be put on the child, all blame should be put on the step father, I mean you dont leave a macheti on the living room table and then find out your kids have cut themselves oh come on



I agree absolute negligence and stupidity. I am glad there are anti-gun laws in the UK.

The only problem with bringing such things in is all the citizens turn them in, but the criminals keep them. Like what happened in Austrailia


----------



## zeromac (Mar 9, 2010)

Whoah fast thread is fast
Still i wonder how stupid the parent has to be to put a gun in-reach of a child


----------



## injected11 (Mar 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't he call the cops to deal with the "prowler"? Instead he decides to go to sleep? It doesn't f'ing make sense.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2010)

It said he _heard_ one and got out the gun, as a precautionary measurement, it's possible it was just some animal outside, somebody cutting through their yard as a shortcut to go somewhere, or hell, even a tree branch falling or something.

The sound of a gun going off tends to scare people away, too.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes. Leave a gun where a child can easily find it. 

Pure genius...


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 9, 2010)

What I'm troubled by is , if the parents killed her, _why did they do it?_


----------



## Depravo (Mar 9, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> What I'm troubled by is , if the parents killed her, _why did they do it?_


To stop her playing the Wii.


----------



## PyroJames (Mar 9, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> What I'm troubled by is , if the parents killed her, _why did they do it?_



They may not be able to raise a child and wanted an easy way out or they could just be wacko.  Did you hear about the Korean couple that let their baby die of starvation while they were playing a virtual child raising game at an Internet cafe for days?  That's seriously messed up.


----------



## Law (Mar 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or they probably couldn't put up with the crying.

Report said "Step-dad" so I doubt there's a large emotional attachment there, probably just wanted to sleep in peace without being woke in the middle of the night.


----------



## Conor (Mar 9, 2010)

You people play too much phoenix wright. -__-


----------



## nando (Mar 9, 2010)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...but they had a tough choice to make. virtual children can be very demanding.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Dumb child is dumb.
> Irresponsible parents are dumb.
> 
> That is all.
> Oh and this


QFT.

These parents are so stupid. And the kid shouldn't be playing with a WiiMote anyway.


----------



## Conor (Mar 9, 2010)

Source says she was playing a wii game that used that gun peripheral... are there any wii shooters suitable for 3 year olds?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 9, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Source says she was playing a wii game that used that gun peripheral... are there any wii shooters suitable for 3 year olds?



Maybe some minigame collection, do you really think the parents would care what the child will play?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 9, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Source says she was playing a wii game that used that gun peripheral... are there any wii shooters suitable for 3 year olds?


The parents are the sort of people to leave a loaded gun in easy reach of a child. Do you think the read the age rating on games? For that matter, do you think they can even read?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> For that matter, do you think they can even read?









You're right though.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 9, 2010)

Why are 3-year-olds even playing video games?  Seriously, I always told myself that I would have any child wait until they pass the 3rd or 4th grade before even touching a console..  Most kids as young as 3 don't even know what's going on anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would make sure they could read a book before letting them play on video games ..

Blah.  Glad I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 9, 2010)

Guns are stupid.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 9, 2010)

The question is how do they know that the girl mistook the gun with a Wiimote ? And srsly, I don't know any games in Wii where you must shoot yourself... 

Why the gun was charged, with the security unlocked, on a table, without surveillance, accessible for a 3 years child ? Now, every medias/politics/assossiation/everything else against videogames will just say that "videogames r bad fur ur child :@" and no one will incriminate the parents for leaving a weapon on a accessible spot for a child because of this stupid gun law... Can someone tell me WTF is this country ?! I don't think that we have the same definition of "justice"


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Dumb child is dumb.
> Irresponsible parents are dumb.
> 
> That is all.
> Oh and this


Dude....to call a THREE-YEAR-OLD dumb because she didn't know the difference between a fake gun and a real gun is lower than low.

I hope the next time you go to get a haircut, your barber is "dumb"


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> The question is how do they know that the girl mistook the gun with a Wiimote ? And srsly, I don't know any games in Wii where you must shoot yourself...
> 
> Why the gun was charged, with the security unlocked, on a table, without surveillance, accessible for a 3 years child ? Now, every medias/politics/assossiation/everything else against videogames will just say that "videogames r bad fur ur child :@" and no one will incriminate the parents for leaving a weapon on a accessible spot for a child because of this stupid gun law... Can someone tell me WTF is this country ?! I don't think that we have the same definition of "justice"


You're stupid. The parents (Namely, the father) will be held legally responsible for leaving a loaded weapon where a 3-year-old could grab it.

One look at this picture will show you why the young girl mistook the gun for the Wii peripheral


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just came back to check in on the topic and saw a few things, first the gun looks to be a DAO, (don't quote me on it) but a DAO stands for Double Action Only which means there is no hammer to cock and often have no safety as DAO's require a bit more pressure acting as the safety. With that being said the whole "can a 3 year old pull the trigger on a DAO would be surprising" especially for a girl. Can the gun go off if it is dropped? Don't know, never dropped one.

And to anyone who wants to blame the child, I know you’re probably young and no kids of your own but kids don't comprehend death and what it represents. Not only that but they don't understand what the consequences of pulling the trigger are even at a much later age so they don't respect the firearm like they should. My daughter last night who is 7 broke into tears because I was explaining to her that we need to appreciate our time together because age 20 for her will be here soon and she will be off to college and getting a place of her own. She broke into tears and told me she loves me and never wants to leave her home. "What about when you get married," I asked? "I love you dad, I want to live with you forever!" she replied. I am her world right now, fearless because she knows I will always be there to protect her, and if she can't comprehend that she will become an adult then how the hell can she comprehend the concept of death? 

Parents are to blame it is just that simple, owning a firearm is big responsibility and not living up to that expectation in nothing short of murder.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 9, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was not blaming the girl for mistaking the gun with a controller, but the people who made the comparison. And for now, no charges has been put on the father. And is it a picture of this guy's weapon and controller ? Cuz' it's a bit easy to take some random weapon and controller who look the same...


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 9, 2010)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Just came back to check in on the topic and saw a few things, first the gun looks to be a DAO, (don't quote me on it) but a DAO stands for Double Action Only which means there is no hammer to cock and often have no safety as DAO's require a bit more pressure acting as the safety. With that being said the whole "can a 3 year old pull the trigger on a DAO would be surprising" especially for a girl. Can the gun go off if it is dropped? Don't know, never dropped one.
> 
> And to anyone who wants to blame the child, I know you’re probably young and no kids of your own but kids don't comprehend death and what it represents. Not only that but they don't understand what the consequences of pulling the trigger are even at a much later age so they don't respect the firearm like they should. My daughter last night who is 7 broke into tears because I was explaining to her that we need to appreciate our time together because age 20 for her will be here soon and she will be off to college and getting a place of her own. She broke into tears and told me she loves me and never wants to leave her home. "What about when you get married," I asked? "I love you dad, I want to live with you forever!" she replied. I am her world right now, fearless because she knows I will always be there to protect her, and if she can't comprehend that she will become an adult then how the hell can she comprehend the concept of death?
> 
> ...


I know you weren't blaming the girl. Just because there were no charges filed yet, doesn't mean there won't be charges filed at all.

This is a picture of the guy's weapon, or I wouldn't have posted it.


----------



## Donixs (Mar 9, 2010)

I blame everyone. 
The girl
The parents
The stalker
The company
The democrats
The republicans
The liberals
The conservatives
The canadians
The hockey team
The olympics
The war in middle east
The women drivers
The show CSI (all of them, even NCIS), 
The asians
The infomerical spokesmen
The show "Cheaters"
The xbox 360
The wii
The PS3
The xbox 720
The nintendo DS
The man who dresses like a spider and swings from buildings
The guy who rips his clothing off in public then flies around
The people who hate certain other countries just cause it's "cool"
The people who ignorantly follow their country cause the TV said so
And finally, I blame Calvin and Cobbles.


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 9, 2010)

Why would you have a loaded gun near a child in any circumstance.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 10, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Why would you have a loaded gun near a child in any circumstance.


Because you're a dumb hick from Tennessee that lives in a mobile home.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 10, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or because the child is being raped and you want to stop the assailant.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real men use baseball bats.

Although if I wanted to own a gun AND had a child in the house, I'd buy a safe or a secure case for it. You don't leave it around the house like your car keys. The stepfather in this case was an irresponsible bastard. Plain and simple. Gun control things aside, this could've all been averted if the father was smart enough to keep the gun out of the reason of well, anyone expect himself.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know, I just didn't appreciate JohannesC's derogatory and offensive (and not even true, this user has no idea about the step father probably) comment, and wanted to offer a plausible answer.

I can understand people being upset about this incident, or thinking the parents are dumb, but making nasty comments like that are totally uncalled for.

EDIT: Also, looking at that picture, I don't think that's commercially available. I'm pretty sure there's a US law that states that toys that look similar to guns have to have some sort of alternate coloring. All the toy guns available here have an orange tip or are orange entirely.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> you'd think the gun would have its safety on
> Looks like the perfect case for...
> 
> PHOENIX WRIGHT!
> ...



*same pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

We do not play a nuff of it lol , but seriously I never play it >.>


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 10, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I challenge you to find me a story of when that ever happened.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 10, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loaded gun: Check
Marry a chick with 2 kids: Check
Live in a trailer: Check
Live in Tennessee: Check

d-u-m-b h-i-c-k


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 10, 2010)

wiiman123 said:
			
		

> Why are you so quick to assume that the girl actually took the gun and did it herself? People will say anything to get out of trouble
> 
> Secondly the gun should have never been on the table or in reach of the child. That alone is a crime.




First of all, it's easy to detect if the child shot herself with the gun. There would be gun powder residue on her fingers from firing the shot. Secondly, guns aren't that easy to shoot, at least my dad's aren't, but he has some military grade guns or something for his post-apocalyptic nightmare...I couldn't even pull back on my dad's easily...so it can be rather unlikely that she did shoot herself. Gun angles could also help determine whether or not this was an accident...sorry a bit too much SVU...


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG in fact the post is a CSI , huh ?






YEAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> OMG in fact the post is a CSI , huh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 10, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> The question is how do they know that the girl mistook the gun with a Wiimote ? And srsly, I don't know any games in Wii where you must shoot yourself...
> 
> Why the gun was charged, with the security unlocked, on a table, without surveillance, accessible for a 3 years child ? Now, every medias/politics/assossiation/everything else against videogames will just say that "videogames r bad fur ur child :@" and no one will incriminate the parents for leaving a weapon on a accessible spot for a child because of this stupid gun law... Can someone tell me WTF is this country ?! I don't think that we have the same definition of "justice"



Hear! Hear! I think they do have an entirely different definition of 'justice' from what i've seen.


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 10, 2010)

what an unresponssible dad....


----------



## darky2003 (Mar 10, 2010)

doesn't any one knows that a 3 year old girl can't pull up a gun? you know the weight from a real handgun?


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 10, 2010)

uhh... nope...


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2010)

This is made up for sure.

1. Who leaves a gun somewhere where the kid can get it?
2. How does a kid know how to handle a gun?
3. Wouldn't she point the gun at the tv?
4. Wouldn't they ask their parents to turn on the Wii first?
5. How do they know the baby mistook the gun for a wiimote? Dead babies don't speak.
7. Why were there no charges filed? The stepfather is responsible for this.
8. Who let's a three year old play a shooter on the Wii?
9. I'm bored now.

Although... Who in their sick mind makes up stories like this? Cover-up for something much, much bigger? Hm....


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Off Topic] Totally awesome :') I lol'd


----------



## Stiff (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on.  First of all, this person's gun attachment(if its the one pictured), def looks like a real gun.  However, even if it looked like a dildo, 3 year olds are into everything and grab everything.  Just because the wiimote attachment looked like a gun, it doesn't change anything.  The parents were MORONS for leaving it out with a 3 year old in the house.  They should do serious jail time.  If for no other reason then to set an example in hopes other MORONS will think twice.

Also, the girl didn't shoot her self in the abdomen.  She pulled the gun off the table, probably did not expect it to be so heavy and dropped it.  BOOM.

I am all for the rights of gun owners, I just wish more of the people who choose to purchase and use them had a shred of common sense.....


----------



## saxamo (Mar 11, 2010)

That's terrible


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 14, 2010)

it seems like a doubtful scenario but does show something... keep yer weapons away from children and dont let children get too engrossed into games tht they want to transfer virtuality into reality


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

darky2003 said:
			
		

> doesn't any one knows that a 3 year old girl can't pull up a gun? you know the weight from a real handgun?
> its really easy for a 3 year old to see it on the table try to grab it drops it because of the weight and it fires when it hits the ground it happens all the time(well not to children)
> 
> QUOTE(Whizz @ Mar 10 2010, 06:21 AM) This is made up for sure.
> ...


1.if you read the article it said that the step father heard someone outside so got his gun out must have forgot to put it away.
2.a kid wouldnt know how to handle a gun but doesnt mean they wont try to pick it up and drop it and boom...
3.she cant point the gun if she cant even hold it duh ...
4.shes 3 years old if you had kids you would understand that 3 year olds have a tendency to do whatever the hell they want thats why you have to carefully watch them...
5.cant be proven
6.no 6?
7.i want to know this as well they should have been put in jail they are responsible for the death of their kid...
8.well maybe it wasnt a M rated shooter? maybe it was hmm Link's Crossbow Training?
9.me too lol...


----------



## Depravo (Mar 14, 2010)

To be honest this is all bollocks. A truer headline would read, "Child finds unattended gun and has fatal accident. Guilty parents blame first thing they can think of."


----------

